# capers



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

man i just got back from aruba and this stuff was was like nothing i ever had. whats it called?? dont know i couldnt pronounce it on my best day.
chopped chilled capers
extra virgin olive oil
whole garlic

pour the oil in a pan just enough to make the garlic sizzle. take the garlic and slice it real thin. heat with the oil then pour over the capers. mix throughly and refrigerate for 24 hours. you put that on some warm oven fresh rolls. wow its good.


----------

